# Exterior door facing rotted at bottom need repair suggestion please.



## mike62 (Aug 14, 2006)

Right next to the deck on my exterior door at the bottom I have some water damage to the wood.  It is only an area about 1 inch square and the rest of the wood is in excellent shape.  Problem is I am wanting to get the house ready to put on the market and would like to correct this problem.  I believe the facing is built into the door frame and removing it would be near impossible especially for such a small job.

The facing is also like many it is graduated down, routed, grooved, I am sorry I don't know the actual term but its not just a flat facing is what I am trying to say and part of the rot is of course between these areas or in the valley of the areas.

What can I do?  If I trim it out and reconstruct it with a wood putty will that hold up?  The area does not get standing water I guess it just get a lot of paint plus its on the very end of the board exposed too.

Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello Mike and Welcome to the Forum:
I think what you are trying to say is "Brick Mould" that's what is usually on an exterior door frame. Yes, you could cut the bad out and replace it with plastic wood, sand it down well and paint it to match.
It is a seperate piece which could be pryed off too. The door frame is supposed to be independently shimmed and nailed which would allow the prying and re-installing a piece of brick mould. This option may even be the easier method of repair. Let us know how it turns out, send pictures.
Glenn


----------



## mike62 (Aug 14, 2006)

glennjanie said:
			
		

> Hello Mike and Welcome to the Forum:
> I think what you are trying to say is "Brick Mould" that's what is usually on an exterior door frame. Yes, you could cut the bad out and replace it with plastic wood, sand it down well and paint it to match.
> It is a seperate piece which could be pryed off too. The door frame is supposed to be independently shimmed and nailed which would allow the prying and re-installing a piece of brick mould. This option may even be the easier method of repair. Let us know how it turns out, send pictures.
> Glenn




The way things are all one piece these days I was afraid the way it looked it was not but I will check it closer.  The only problem with the replacement is having to be delicate with the siding so close by but the other could be a problem getting the plastic wood to match the shape.  At least you confirmed my two options.

Thanks for the help and for the forum I have enjoyed all the tips.


----------



## ks_tornado_chic (Aug 19, 2006)

Since you are getting ready to put it on teh market i would get some composite or some of that plastic wood stuff and replace the whole casing. That way it willl look more uniform and i can gurantee at least one of the people looking at it will see the patch and then go "yeah right, then everythign else is half done, etc..." like we did with this house. (Except out house had everythign jerry-rigged and jacked up)


Good luck

Hannah


----------

